# How to clean Point and Shoot Camera Lens



## Cool Buddy (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a Canon IXUS 115 HS point & shoot camera. It seems I or someone else accidentally touched the camera lens and there's a finger print and some dust on it which is spoiling my photos. How can I clean the lens? Is there a simple home remedy available?
I saw some lens cleaners on flipkart, but they are expensive. I can't spend that much currently. I want something cheaper or better still, home made (Like wet cotton )


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2012)

I think you can get one for about Rs. 100-150/-


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 1, 2012)

for cleaning fingerprint, a silk cloth will be sufficient. No water


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2012)

just get the smooth cloth used for cleaning chashma its enough to clean p&S


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> just get the smooth cloth used for cleaning chashma its enough to clean p&S



thanks.. how can i also clean camera Screen??


----------



## clickclick (Dec 1, 2012)

Rockstar11 said:


> thanks.. how can i also clean camera Screen??



You get this colin liquid to clean television, refrigerator, table glass etc, u can spray that one on a very smooth cloth and then clean the camera lcd with it.

I have one like this which i got free with my laptop, the cloth is super soft, ideal for cleaning lcd- LCD Plasma & Laptop Monitor Screen Cleaning Kit Cleaner | eBay

Better offer if u want 2 sets- Bumper offer 2Nos LCD Plasma, LCD, Laptop & Monitor Screen Cleaning Kit Cleaner | eBay


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 2, 2012)

can a screenguard be used for the LCD ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 2, 2012)

yes can be used. in fact screen guards are specifically available for camera LCD too.


----------



## Sweves (Mar 21, 2013)

You may use a tiny brush blower to get rid of the dust and debris on the lens. Avoid blowing the lens using your mouth because you might accidentally spray your saliva on the lens. Our breath has acid that may damage the coating of the lens.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> I have a Canon IXUS 115 HS point & shoot camera. It seems I or someone else accidentally touched the camera lens and there's a finger print and some dust on it which is spoiling my photos. How can I clean the lens? Is there a simple home remedy available?
> I saw some lens cleaners on flipkart, but they are expensive. I can't spend that much currently. I want something cheaper or better still, home made (Like wet cotton )



I clean my 18-55 lens with my old cotton dresses/old t-shirts. I'm not saying that all the lens cleaners are overrated, but IMO nothing beats DRY-soft-old cotton clothes. Just make sure you dont have any sand-particles by shaking off the dust from the cloth prior to cleaning. Use plain water to moisten the cloth only if absolutely needed.

Source: Experience


----------

